# 3 limits in SURF by 8am



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Broke the matagorda jetties at around 6:30 ran down surf a good ways and first spot we stopped it was on fire. Throwing in the first gut didn't even have to get out of the boat. Caught our 30 by 8 am. Went back to the campground picked up the late sleeper and beer, got back to spot around 9:30 and by 10am we had her 10 in the boat. Ended it with 40 trout. Hard to beat a good day in the surf.


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pics


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

And the happy girlfriends


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

N-abind with Peyton


----------

